# what do you do on a snowy nite .....



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hey there well it is the season where we might get some snow .its a sat nite 
what do u guys do sit by the fire ,go skating ,sip wine or favorite drink .
how about some clues on what u guys do when home on a brisk nite chilling with the family or just home alone enjoying something u like .im not a tea drinker but put a pot of tea on and just was wondering what kind of special tea I could make any ideas .
I hope everyones safe and cozy tonite 
cheers 
tom


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Call in sick all weekend and recover from minor surgery while watching my favorite Christmas movies .


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I go outside and have fun on the streets braving the snow buying washing machine.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

I like to relax in the basement and enjoy some hot chocolate and browse at the tank and then maybe watch some discovery channel


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

I sing jingle bell rock


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

watch Home Alone


----------



## zzz (Sep 18, 2013)

Read this forum.

(Will I get any extra points for this answer?)


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

tom g said:


> hey there well it is the season where we might get some snow .its a sat nite
> what do u guys do sit by the fire ,go skating ,sip wine or favorite drink .
> how about some clues on what u guys do when home on a brisk nite chilling with the family or just home alone enjoying something u like .im not a tea drinker but put a pot of tea on and just was wondering what kind of special tea I could make any ideas .
> I hope everyones safe and cozy tonite
> ...


Perhaps what lies beneath this discussion is that big beautiful snowfalls may have a profound effect on some of us and impacts our thoughts and emotions directly. Personally it inspires me but there's also a sense of calmness to it. Definitely enhances any moment I'm content to watch it from a window, or get out into it. In the right mind even shovelling can be enjoyable. Have a drink, bike in the snow lol why not.

Then the next day you go skiing!

About the tea, I've got some personal favourites, but should probably not discuss them here!


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Greg_o said:


> About the tea, I've got some personal favourites, but should probably not discuss them here!


Greg, look up recipes for Grzaniec on Google, its a "strong" tea that people drink to warm themselves up, usually after a nice ski trip in the Tatra mountains in Poland. I believe its similar to English grog.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Symplicity said:


> watch Home Alone


Just saw a little of that tonight. I did not know they Home Alone 3 or surprisingly Home Alone 4.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

tom g said:


> hey there well it is the season where we might get some snow .its a sat nite
> what do u guys do sit by the fire ,go skating ,sip wine or favorite drink .
> how about some clues on what u guys do when home on a brisk nite chilling with the family or just home alone enjoying something u like .im not a tea drinker but put a pot of tea on and just was wondering what kind of special tea I could make any ideas .
> I hope everyones safe and cozy tonite
> ...


The car outside is sealed in ice right now. Given the ice storm and snow coming..... dot dot dot.... Dear Santa...






WATCH FULL SCREEN FOR FULL EFFECT.


----------

